# DCC Twin



## jcalhoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with the DCC Twin? I have a small N scale layout with two engines so its seems 3 amps should be enough. The simplicity of the Twin is also appealing since the layout will be used by my grade-schoolers. The Twin is expandable to additional and more capable cabs if I decide to get fancier in the future.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have no experience with the NCE DCC twin. However I Did find some good information about it through Google.

It provides individual controllers for 2 locos at the same time, That is good
to have.

The power rating would be sufficient to operate a number of N scale locos.

My personal thought would be to get a single controller and have an
additional walk around controller. They would afford the same dual
controls and in addition you would have the convenience of taking the 
controller to where the train may be...or so you can lean back in an
easy chair and rule your domain. 

Don


----------

